# B21 HST fliter blows apart



## princekp (May 12, 2013)

Hello, my B21 (probably late 90's- early 2000's?? model with backhoe and loader) keeps blowing the HST filter apart. So far, it has destroyed at least 4 expensive filters. I have changed the oil and all filters (using genuine Kubota filters but generic oil that is supposed to be approved) and even removed and cleaned the inside of the hyd. tank-it had very little gunk in it. While I had the tank off, I blew air through the lines- everything was clear. I inspected where the return line from the filter enters the trans- it looked clear, and I blew air through it- it was clear. Also, i should add, this is happening at about 65 -75 outside air temp, so I don't think its a cold oil issue. The filter blows after the tractor runs just long enough to give me a glimpse of hope that the problem is fixed- anywhere from 2 - 10 minutes. It doesn't seem to matter if it is in neutral or in any gear. I don't think that it has ever blown while driving, but I haven't driven it enough since this problem started to say for sure. Everything seems to function properly, just keep blowing the filter. PLEASE help, I am at a loss as to what to do next.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

